# [SOLVED] computer occasionally make cricket sound



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

I recently got my motherboard replaced by RMA and the new board has been making sound very similar to a cricket except it is not as loud. I am wondering if this should be something to be of concern? The board is an ASUS P7P55D-E PRO. It does not make the sound constantly, but every 5 minutes or so it would make the sound for like 5 seconds. Fortunately the sound is not annoying, but I did not experience this before.

Btw, this is not related to this sub-forum, but it seems that my GPU is making buzzing noise whenever I open a game. The noise comes and go. Again, I did not experience this before my motherboard got replaced. I am wondering is this also something of concern? 

Other than those issues, everything is working flawlessly.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

Any odd noise your computer makes should be a concern, at least until it is identified.
Is the 'cricket noise' a continuous beep for 5 seconds or is it a series of repeating 'chirps'? A continuous beep could be an alarm signaling a low/high voltage or a stopped fan. 
The GPU buzzing could be the fan rattling (bad bearing) as it speeds up.


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

The cricket noise is just a series of repeating chirps. It is very similar to a cricket noise, but it is really quiet. Sometimes I would not hear it for hours, but once it comes back, it will do it for a couple of seconds and then stop. What does that mean?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

How long since you have blown the dust out of your heatsinks and fans?


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

Like 2 days ago after I got my motherboard back from an RMA. Everything is as dust free as it can get right now except for maybe the GPU since I do not know how to remove the plastic shroud, but the outside looks cleaned.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

With the side of the case off, can you spot exactly where the sound is coming from. Some times, a slight touch on the side of a case fan can stop the noise and then you have found the culprit.


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

When I took out my side panel, it seems like the crackling buzzing noise was coming from my PSU. The noise gets louder as I place my ear towards the bottom of my case towards the PSU and away from the GPU. I ran a 3D benchmark and instead of the crackling buzzing noise, I get a loud squealing noise. =/ I am using a Corsair 750TX

I don't get it. This did not happen before I replaced my motherboard. 

As for the cricket noise, I have not heard it since I posted this topic, but I know it will be back lol


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

If a Corsair power supply is doing that (buzzing/crackling noise), RMA that dude, they will treat you right and replace most of the time. Don't keep anything that expensive if it has the slightest issue with it, they would not want that either because they have an excellent reputation to defend.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

I'd check the voltages on the psu...that could have caused last mobo to fail.


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

I guess I'll try to file an advanced RMA then and see how that goes. And what do you mean by checking the voltages on the PSU?


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

I remember when I was assembling my computer when I got my replacement motherboard back, I saw some sparks at the outlet when I plugged the PSU in. The sparks were a lot bigger than what I usually see when I plug in any electronics. Could this have caused the problem?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

Yep, sure could, almost any spike can cause issues like that.


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

I called Corsair yesterday and my new PSU arrived today. Super fast service =). Anyway it seems like the noise is gone now. Good timing too since the buzzing was getting louder. =x


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer occasionally make cricket sound*

They are a great company to deal with, glad you have it solved.


----------

